# Front yard swarm



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I doesn't get much better than that!

Wonderful, glad you were successful...

I know I have had a swarm get away a few days ago......I should have pulled a frame of brood from another hive to keep them put...but no...my laziness said "You're too tired, and they won't go anywhere." I checked my NUC the following noon and they were LONG gone...


----------

